# Leatt Brace and Body armor



## french man (May 31, 2004)

My son has a Leatt Brace and is looking for a body armor that fit well with it
He has a Kenny Body armor and it dosen't fir very well
Any ideas ?


----------



## mtb_biker (Jan 27, 2004)

Check out RockGardn out.


----------



## french man (May 31, 2004)

thanks i will try


----------



## be350ka (Dec 17, 2004)

Dainese is also compatible. I have the Race jacket and it works just fine with the Leatt.


----------



## Marshall Willanholly (Jan 27, 2004)

be350ka said:


> Dainese is also compatible. I have the Race jacket and it works just fine with the Leatt.


What year is your Race Jacket? Does the Leatt attach to it or are you using the straps?

Sorry about all the questions. I'm interested in getting some kind of neck protection before my trip to Whistler.


----------



## french man (May 31, 2004)

How you put the leatt barce, on top of the dainese ? do you use the strap ?
Do you put the jersey over it or under the Leatt Brace ?


----------



## Coley (Nov 4, 2006)

rock garden


----------



## be350ka (Dec 17, 2004)

Okay, Dainese and Jersey questions, no problem.

I use the front strap only on the Leatt when in use with the Race jacket ('06 or '07). I have experimented with the back strap, but it adds some difficulty to the process when putting it on. So, for the first part of the season I plan on using the front only.

See the pics below and ask any other questions you may have. But, let it be known that I havnt used it on the trails yet. When the weather breaks and I get back from HI I will be sure to try it out.


















































FWIW, I am really excited about using this brace this season. I have couldnt help notice how many neck injuries have made their way to these boards, and to say the least it scares me. A LOT!!

Let me know if you have any other questions.


----------



## french man (May 31, 2004)

thanks a lot it is clear now


----------



## coldawg (May 19, 2006)

I just got a Leatt brace for an upcoming trip to Whistler, and although it fits really nicely with my Rockgardn armor, I can't figure out how to get a jersey over it. Did you cut the neck on your TLD jersey?
I'd put the neck brace and strap outside the jersey, except the front of the brace has to tuck under the chest plates (I took the spine plate off in favor of a camelback).

Also, I recall seeing a video somewhere about modifying jerseys to work with a Leatt; does anyone have a link?


----------



## CountryBoy (Oct 24, 2006)

I have one for moto and we wear them on top of the jerseys with the straps on the outside


----------



## coldawg (May 19, 2006)

CountryBoy said:


> I have one for moto and we wear them on top of the jerseys with the straps on the outside


I'd totally do that but i've got body armor underneath, and the leatt needs to tuck inside of the body armor. Even if I take the back plate off the armor, the brace still needs to go inside the chest plates rather than sit on top... I guess I'll have to cut slits in my jersey if I want it to work..


----------



## doodooboi (Dec 29, 2006)

Alright, Bumping this back up to find out if anyone else has more info on other type of body armour that fits with the leatt brace alot better. I have a rock gardn flack jacket and it kind hard to fit the leatt with it. So I am shopping for a better body armour to go with the neck brace.


----------



## Guest (Dec 1, 2008)

doodooboi said:


> Alright, Bumping this back up to find out if anyone else has more info on other type of body armour that fits with the leatt brace alot better. I have a rock gardn flack jacket and it kind hard to fit the leatt with it. So I am shopping for a better body armour to go with the neck brace.


What FlakJacket you got doodoo? The newer white ones are supposed to be Leatt compatible. You got the older black one? If you want to try my newer FlakJacket with your brace you can.


----------



## SOCAL_STINKY (Oct 2, 2005)

The new 661 Core Saver is designed to work with a Leatt brace. See ad in the Jan/Feb 2009 Decline.


----------



## doodooboi (Dec 29, 2006)

sixsixtysix said:


> What FlakJacket you got doodoo? The newer white ones are supposed to be Leatt compatible. You got the older black one? If you want to try my newer FlakJacket with your brace you can.


Yeah I got the black version. How much of a diffence is the new one to the old one that I have. And how is the armour compatible to the leatt. Are there snaps to connect to or access cut out to run the straps that come with the brace? With the older one I feel alot more bulkier with the neck brace on cause you have to work around the suit to fit it some how. 
I went to there site and it did not say much but for the Jr. version all is said is that it's compatiable. I think I am a little to large for a Jr. jacket!


----------



## doodooboi (Dec 29, 2006)

SOCAL_STINKY said:


> The new 661 Core Saver is designed to work with a Leatt brace. See ad in the Jan/Feb 2009 Decline.


Thanks for the info. Well be checking it out on their website.


----------



## Guest (Dec 1, 2008)

doodooboi said:


> Yeah I got the black version. How much of a diffence is the new one to the old one that I have. And how is the armour compatible to the leatt. Are there snaps to connect to or access cut out to run the straps that come with the brace? With the older one I feel alot more bulkier with the neck brace on cause you have to work around the suit to fit it some how.
> I went to there site and it did not say much but for the Jr. version all is said is that it's compatiable. I think I am a little to large for a Jr. jacket!


It says the regular FlakJacket is compatible too. I think the neck opening is bigger for the Leatt to fit through. Like I said, if you want to try mine on, your welcome too, its a XL so it should fit you.


----------



## NorKal (Jan 13, 2005)

Anyone tried the EVS brace? I hate to harp on the price of a Leatt but good-god!


----------



## Mudmanner (Jul 27, 2007)

I mainly just wear my brace and not a pressure suite. However I will note that the Leatt brace works with the 661 pro pressure suite but the front of the brace sits a little funny on the chest protector. The back fits fine between the spine protector though.


----------



## Internal14 (Jan 21, 2004)

Khemical said:


> Anyone tried the EVS brace? I hate to harp on the price of a Leatt but good-god!


There's the Leatt Club now that's cheaper.

The EVS is basically just a neck roll, not in the same protection league as the Leatt, imho.


----------

